# Ukrainian: a message from cursive into print



## mateo19

Hello friends,

My American-Ukrainian friend has written me a short letter in Ukrainian as a challenge to me.  She wrote to me in cursive and I had some trouble decifering it.  For example, I couldn't distinguish a cursive ц from a щ.  I have done the best I can to type her hand written letter.  Could you please tell me if I have copied everything correctly?  My Gmail has a Ukrainian spell check and I will underline the words that it deemed incorrect.  Also, there may be some mistakes in the letter itself - she's not a native speaker, she's a heritage speaker.  Thank you very very much!

Добридень!  Як ті?  Я довго думала про твоє ім'я, Матвій, і я вирішила що, по українські, ім'я вітя ліпши тобі підходить.  Воно перекладається на 'Матт' в англійські мобі але воно краще звучить по українські.  Ще наша остання лекція в ці клясі!  Я дуже щаслива до цей курс мене на цікавить але я буду скучати наші розмови, чи ви кудись їдите ще літо?  Я їду в Бразилію на шість місяців!  Я не можу дочикатися : ) Напиши мені через комп'ютер коли ти вирішиш що я тобі написала.

Once I know that everything is spelled correctly, I'll start trying to translate it. . . I will definitely be back for some help!   Have a nice weekend, everyone!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

mateo19 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> My American-Ukrainian friend has written me a short letter in Ukrainian as a challenge to me. She wrote to me in cursive and I had some trouble decifering it. For example, I couldn't distinguish a cursive ц from a щ. I have done the best I can to type her hand written letter. Could you please tell me if I have copied everything correctly? My Gmail has a Ukrainian spell check and I will underline the words that it deemed incorrect. Also, there may be some mistakes in the letter itself - she's not a native speaker, she's a heritage speaker. Thank you very very much!
> 
> Добридень! Як ті? Я довго думала про твоє ім'я, Матвій, і я вирішила що, по українські, ім'я вітя ліпши тобі підходить. Воно перекладається на 'Матт' в англійські мобі але воно краще звучить по українські. Ще наша остання лекція в ці клясі! Я дуже щаслива до цей курс мене на цікавить але я буду скучати наші розмови, чи ви кудись їдите ще літо? Я їду в Бразилію на шість місяців! Я не можу дочикатися : ) Напиши мені через комп'ютер коли ти вирішиш що я тобі написала.
> 
> Once I know that everything is spelled correctly, I'll start trying to translate it. . . I will definitely be back for some help!  Have a nice weekend, everyone!


 
The name Vitya suits you better... in the English language...at this class..I cannot wait...


----------



## Kolan

mateo19 said:


> *В*ітя ліпш*е* .... мо*в*і .... кл*а*сі .... їд*е*те ....  доч*е*катися


The spelling errors corrected in bold.


----------



## Natabka

mateo19 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> Добридень! Як ті? Я довго думала про твоє ім'я, Матвій, і я вирішила що, по українські, ім'я вітя ліпши тобі підходить. Воно перекладається на 'Матт' в англійські мобі але воно краще звучить по українські. Ще наша остання лекція в ці клясі! Я дуже щаслива до цей курс мене на цікавить але я буду скучати наші розмови, чи ви кудись їдите ще літо? Я їду в Бразилію на шість місяців! Я не можу дочикатися : ) Напиши мені через комп'ютер коли ти вирішиш що я тобі написала.


 
And the final variant is  -->

Добрий день! Як ти? Я довго думала про твоє ім'я, Матвій, і я вирішила що, по-українськи, ім'я Вітя ліпше тобі підходить. Воно перекладається як 'Матт' в англійській мові, але воно краще звучить по-українськи. _Ще_ (Це?) наша остання лекція в _ці_ _клясі_ (цьому класі?)! Я дуже щаслива, що цей курс мене _на_ (не?) цікавить, але я буду скучати за нашими розмовами. Чи ви кудись їдете ще на літо? Я їду в Бразилію на шість місяців! Я не можу дочекатися : ) Напиши мені через комп'ютер, коли ти _вирішиш_ (здогадаєшся, розбереш?), що я тобі написала.

P.S. If your friend is not a native speaker that probably explains the spelling of some words - like Добридень, по-українські, changes of е-и - so they sound when you speak, but are written slightly differently.

And if I may comment on the plot  - I remember we discussed here translation of the names. Ukrainian Вітя is a short form of Віталій. So, which one would be closer to Mateo: Віталій or Матвій??


----------



## Blacklack

Kolan said:


> ...ці клясі
> 
> 
> 
> The spelling errors corrected in bold.
Click to expand...

"Клясі" isn't a spelling error, it's an old way to treat "european" _l_ (consonant). And "цій клясі" suggests that the girl believes this word to be of feminine gender ("кляса", not "кляс").


----------



## mateo19

This is really great, everyone!
Thank you so much for your help!!!
Now that I know how everything is spelled, I can start looking up so words in a dictionary.  This will be the true challenge.
Thank you, truly.

Дуже дякую вам за допомогу по-українськи!
Усього найкращого!


----------



## Natabka

Blacklack said:


> "Клясі" isn't a spelling error, it's an old way to treat "european" _l_ (consonant). And "цій клясі" suggests that the girl believes this word to be of feminine gender ("кляса", not "кляс").



I totaly agree with you, Blacklack! The reason why I changed "кляса" (feminine) into "клас" (masculin) is that the first one is archaic and mostly used, probably, by Ukrainian diaspora. So I treated it as a potential problem for a learner of Ukrainian .


----------



## mateo19

Hello again, everyone! 

I have tried to translate the above message, but I don't actually know Ukrainian - I was simply using a dictionary to try to look up the words.  But it is proving to be a time consuming and daunting task.  Would anyone simply be able to translate the message for me?  I would really appreciate it!

Thank you so much.  I wish you all a great weekend!


----------



## niceguy_

mateo19 said:


> Would anyone simply be able to translate the message for me?  I would really appreciate it!
> 
> Thank you so much.  I wish you all a great weekend!



Here you go, Matt! 

Hello! How are you doing? Matthew, I've been thinking of your name for a long time and came up with an idea that the name "Vitya" suites you better. It can be translated as "Matt" in English, but Ukrainian variant sounds better. Today we're having the last lection in this grade! I'm very happy, cause I don't really like it. Anyways, I'm going to miss our talks. 
Are you planning to go somewhere on Summer? I'm going to Brazil on visit for six months! I can hardly wait for this to happen!  
Please, write me back via Internet when you read this.


----------



## mateo19

Hello Niceguy!

Sorry it took me so long to tell you thank you.
Дуже дякую!!!  I really appreciated your translation
and I am most grateful for your help. 

Take care.


----------



## niceguy_

mateo19 said:


> Hello Niceguy!
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to tell you thank you.
> Дуже дякую!!!  I really appreciated your translation
> and I am most grateful for your help.
> 
> Take care.



My pleasure. I'm glad to be of help. 

Regards, 
Niceguy


----------

